# Any regrets? Do differently?



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Hiya

These may sound like a bizzarre questions, so i do apologise. (getting a bit post happy at the moment!)

Im asking as obviously immigrating is a huge thing/decision and i want to go through everything before hand to make sure we are doing what we can to make our move happy etc and make the right decisions.

For those of you who have immgrated to Canada :

Is there anything you would of done differently before moving?
Do you regret anything about your move?
Is there something you know now, that you wished you had known back when you first applied?
Do you love your life in Cananda?
Has it turned out better or worse than you expected

I really would appreciate your honesty when answering, thank you


----------



## dcraig (May 14, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Hiya
> 
> These may sound like a bizzarre questions, so i do apologise. (getting a bit post happy at the moment!)
> 
> ...


One thing I regret is relying on this forum for info, we never posted, but for several months before moving, did read other peoples posts and comments, and have been back on and off since, and I wish I knew then, what I know now, especially about healthcare in BC, and not to believe what everyone says on here. Before moving here in late 2009, we read alot of post on here, and people, a few in particular, were always saying that Canada had great, and free healthcare, and were lead to believe that every province was the same when it came to healthcare, we of course found out the hard way that alot of what was being said was untrue and misleading, or at least not accurate country wide, and it wasn't really until the last 6 or months or so that some people started contradicting some of those claims, and making it known that each province has different healthcare systems, and were saying about all the problems with the healthcare sytem in BC, especially the long waits for certain things and high cost of prescriptions etc. (read some of my recent post). Maybe the Ontario healthcare system is perfect, but Ontario is not BC, or any other province. And I know now, that it doesn't matter how long a person has been posting on here, how many posts they have made, or what their status is, they don't know everything, and can be wrong and/or misleading with some of what they are saying. So everyone should take what is said on here with a grain of salt, and get your info from more than just one source.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Thank you for you reply, I have read a lot about the healthcare in Canada and know it isn't free/cheap. Waiting times are probably around the same as the uk to be fair (worked for nhs for 12 years) so I'm not relying on free/cheap healthcare in Canada. I also don't think there healthcare is as advanced as the uk to be fair, but they are getting there.

As for information I have been looking everywhere on the web and from personal experiences, but do feel this website is good for advice, a few people seem very knowledgable in regards to immigrating etc, but I wouldn't rely solely on that one persons view. As it is a big thing immigrating im not taking views and experiences lightly. But I appreciate any information / recommendation given and am taking it all on board, and will look further with that info. Thank you for your advice it is appreciated.


----------



## denisevines (Oct 3, 2008)

if coming to BC try and get letters back for as many years of car insurance as you can or they will give you zero no claims. 

Take out Blue cross or medicare as soon as you can. it covers the bits of the healthcare not covered,like dentist, prescriptions, glasses, physios etc.

Don't give up your Bristish driving license or they will make you start as a beginner driver on the graduated driver scheme aimed at the kids with no experience.

Absolutely no regrets, a great move but approach it as an adventure, there will be a few learning curves along the way and call Canada home as soon as you land. It makes it real and the canadians will ove you for it. Friendly people, nice openair lifestyle.

good luck.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

Only been here a month so still new but not regretting things so far. It is hard to get work if you don't have something arranged but there is stuff out there. Haven't tried car insurance yet but it does seem expensive but having spoken to some locals there are places that will take on uk no claims. We are in Vancouver so property is very expensive it has just been scored as one of the least affordable cities in the world. I disagree with the licence comments I have exchanged mine with no test and received my full experience including motorcycle. People are very approachable and friendly in the main and we even had some sunshine this week. We are moving into our second rented property and our goods arrive next week so hopefully that will all go ok. Don't come expecting everything to be like it is on holiday and not to have to work at things but the view from the office sure beats London.


----------



## NewCanuck (May 29, 2011)

Several years after moving to Canada, from the US, we have no regrets.

Vancouver is friendly, clean and a great place to live. Housing prices are very high. Health care is very cheap (compared to US). Overall, costs of living are about the same.

Sure, I wish it rained less than it does in Vancouver. But we rarely have to shovel snow, and that's a welcome change.

If I had to make the choice again, I'd definitely move to Canada.


----------

